# Compressor housing #19 ???



## MRDANGERUS (Mar 31, 2013)

Please help identifying this T3 (?) compressor housing parameters.
It has "Nissan Motor" and number "19" cast on the side of the scroll. Port ID= 2.043" (52.1mm)
I was told it may be the Skyline part and it is T3, ported to “Super .60”housing, 60 trim
Thank you


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Any Nissan or manufacturer part numbers on it?


----------



## MRDANGERUS (Mar 31, 2013)

No, nothing at all.


----------



## MRDANGERUS (Mar 31, 2013)

I found out that the housing marked "17" is .42 or.43 A/R

I think that housings marked "19" are .48 or larger A/R (perhaps .60 ?)


----------



## MRDANGERUS (Mar 31, 2013)

Anyone to confirm my theory about #19 comp housing?


----------

